# St. Louis Pork Ribs



## bacon_crazy510 (Nov 27, 2018)

I've been switching back and forth between straight smoke cooking and the 3-2-1 method cooking ribs. I like them both ways, but to me, cooking them without wrapping in foil give me the best results. Some people like the "falling off the bone" result of the 3-2-1; I like the "bite" from straight smoking. And to me? They are still falling off the bone, just not "sloppy" falling off the bone.

Ribs smoked for 7 hours over hickory, rubbed with Meat Church "Honey Hog". (My "go-to" rub)


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Nov 27, 2018)

Looking nice!


----------



## WaterRat (Nov 27, 2018)

Looks good!  What temp are you running? I need to do some ribs, it's been a while and I have a couple racks in the freezer...


----------



## luvcatchingbass (Nov 27, 2018)

Those look good to me. I normally don't wrap mine either besides the occasional experiment or if I need to transport them.


----------



## texomakid (Nov 27, 2018)

Very nice looking ribs. Did you mop them with anything or is that just the rub?


----------



## HalfSmoked (Nov 27, 2018)

My way also. Do you pull the membrane?
Awesome looking ribs.

Warren


----------



## Barko (Nov 27, 2018)

Great looking Rib's !!!  Myself I love texture and the color from not wrapping also they do come out really moist, but the downfall most of my friends like them falling off the bone and dripping with BBQ sauce ewww.  Here's a photo without wrapping and no BBQ sauce 100% smoke and rub only just the way I like them :)


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 27, 2018)

Nice color and pull back on those ribs. I bet they were tasty.

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## SmokinLogs (Nov 27, 2018)

Those ribs look tasty. Good job. I know what you mean on the cooking different ways. I feel like every time I cook them a little different. Sometimes I like them a certain way, and other times I’m just still searching for the perfect outcome from experimenting. They are all good though. Never disappointed. Yours look fantastic!


----------



## disco (Nov 27, 2018)

I agree with you that bite off the bone is better! Nice ribs!


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 27, 2018)

Those are some mighty fine looking there, ribs my friend!
Very nicely done & congrats on making the carousel!!!!
Al


----------



## browneyesvictim (Nov 27, 2018)

Wooohoo! Congrats! You made the carousel by the rib whisperer himself! That says a lot! You've got to tell us more about your smoker setup and whatnot..


----------



## Lonzinomaker (Nov 27, 2018)

Great looking. I like to have a bite also so I don't wrap.


----------



## ab canuck (Nov 27, 2018)

I just saw those!!!! go figure I just ate and now I am hungry!!!! Wonderful looking ribs!!! Point...
Congrats on making the carousel.


----------



## bacon_crazy510 (Nov 28, 2018)

Once again, thank you, I'm humbled by the positivity. And a second ride on the carousel .... I'm getting dizzy!!!

I smoke with a Camp Chef pellet grill, a PG24DLX. I used hickory pellets from Treager. Yes, I pulled the membrane from the back of the ribs. I always do with pork ribs, but never with beef ribs. I smoked at the "high smoke" setting, which runs around 250F, with the usual wild temp swings one gets with a pellet grill. And yes, there was a thin coat of commercial BBQ sauce about the 6 hour mark. Other than that, it was all the Honey Hog.

It might seem as though I'm a shil for Honey Hog; but I've got to tell you, I've met Mr. Matt Pittman, owner of Meat Church, and I've attended a class at hiss BBQ "church" in Waxahachie, Texas. You will not find a kinder, more sharing gentleman of the smoke than Mr. Pittman, and his products "set the bar", in my opinion. So, please forgive my constant use of Meat Church rubs ... I love them!!


----------



## uncle eddie (Nov 28, 2018)

I also agree with you that bite off the bone is better!  In fact it is the only way I make them now.  

Congrats on making the big screen!  LIKE!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Nov 28, 2018)

Bacon crazy thanks for the like it is greatly appreciated.

Warren


----------



## gnatboy911 (Nov 28, 2018)

looks delicious!  I haven't been able to find any St. Louis cuts around here in a long time. Only baby backs, and spare ribs. Baby backs are too lean, and spare ribs too fatty for my preference.


----------



## browneyesvictim (Nov 28, 2018)

St Louis ribs are just cut down full spares.


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 28, 2018)

^^^^This^^^^ and the trimmings are the best part.

Chris


----------



## bacon_crazy510 (Nov 29, 2018)

What @browneyesvictim said .... St. Louis ribs are just highly trimmed spare ribs. With a little practice you can cut them down. Trim the upper chine/flap down to where the "knuckles", or joints of cartilage are. Trim the back, removing most fat, and remove the membrane. Now you have St. Louis ribs.



gnatboy911 said:


> looks delicious! I haven't been able to find any St. Louis cuts around here in a long time. Only baby backs, and spare ribs. Baby backs are too lean, and spare ribs too fatty for my preference.


----------



## gnatboy911 (Nov 29, 2018)

Interesting. Thanks for the info guys!


----------



## Berettaclayshooter (Nov 30, 2018)

if you want step by step instructions with pictures, get the Franklin BBQ book.  It's a good read and Arron Franklin is a BBQ nerd, he know's his stuff and his show that was on PBS was meat porn through and through!  When he pulled a brisket out and it jiggled like a set of boobies it's gotta be awesome.


----------



## Humo18 (Dec 2, 2018)

gnatboy, it easy to trim full spares to St. Louis style,  Check it out on YouTube


----------



## disco (Dec 2, 2018)

Humo18 said:


> gnatboy, it easy to trim full spares to St. Louis style,  Check it out on YouTube


I did  a video,


----------



## Humo18 (Dec 2, 2018)

Awsome video, Disco.


----------



## bacon_crazy510 (Dec 2, 2018)

I Love it! 



disco said:


> I did  a video,


----------



## texomakid (Dec 2, 2018)

Great video Disco


----------



## disco (Dec 2, 2018)

Humo18 said:


> Awsome video, Disco.


Thanks!


----------



## disco (Dec 2, 2018)

bacon_crazy510 said:


> I Love it!


Thanks


----------



## disco (Dec 2, 2018)

texomakid said:


> Great video Disco


Thanks


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 2, 2018)

Nice job on the video But I would eat all you trimmed off if I buy whole ribs that's what I eat if I buy St Louis style that's what I eat. I'm sure you did something with the trimmings. Still a very nice video.

Warren


----------



## Humo18 (Dec 2, 2018)

Disco, do you have a video of what to do with the trimmings?


----------



## chilerelleno (Dec 3, 2018)

Very nice looking ribs, great cook.
Yummy!
*Like!*


----------



## jmardock (Dec 5, 2018)

Looks great! I've done 3-2-1 for a long time, but I'm going to switch to a straight smoke. I like more of a bite too. I'm also of the opinion ribs are way better the next day.


----------



## gnatboy911 (Dec 5, 2018)

disco said:


> I did  a video,



Great video, thanks for showing me that!


----------



## Kiwi Smoke (Dec 21, 2018)

Great video Disco.. seem like every time I read one of your posts I'm learning something... appreciate it 
Liked


----------



## Humo18 (Dec 21, 2018)

Chile Relleno, I went to your recipe post for the first time and my goodness it's a treasure trove of goodness recipes!!  An entire course on how to prepare meats and "q" them. I'm so grateful for all of you that take the time to share your knowledge!


----------



## disco (Dec 21, 2018)

Humo18 said:


> Disco, do you have a video of what to do with the trimmings?


Sorry to miss this. I didn't do a video but if you go to my blog, I have a post called rib tips. Just do a search.


----------



## Humo18 (Dec 21, 2018)

Hey disco, found your blog and the rib tips recipe.   Wow, your blog is a wonderful source for learning and getting new recipe ideas , Good Job!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## chilerelleno (Dec 21, 2018)

Humo18 said:


> Chile Relleno, I went to your recipe post for the first time and my goodness it's a treasure trove of goodness recipes!!  An entire course on how to prepare meats and "q" them. I'm so grateful for all of you that take the time to share your knowledge!


Thank you, hope it helps.


----------



## JLHJR (Jan 29, 2019)

disco said:


> Sorry to miss this. I didn't do a video but if you go to my blog, I have a post called rib tips. Just do a search.


I found your blog but can not for the life of me, figure out how to follow it :( Am I missing the follow button somewhere on your page?


----------

